# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Travelling for first time with my girlfriend..advice?

## South East Asia

Me and my girlfriend are planning to go travelling in March to South East Asia and possibly south america (dependent on money)


We should have roughly £7000 between us and would like to go for roughly six months, is this possible? Ideally we'd like to go to India first then Thailand and just sort of see what happens though I'm interested in Indonesia,Laos and malaysia...How possible is it to do all this with the time and money we have?would a trip to south america be out of the question? I dont mind doing things on the cheap but I dont want to be scraping by the whole time...can anyone recommend good travel agencies in those countries? Any suggestions of things to do while we're out there? Just any advice in general would be great as I am a complete novice and we have very little time to sort it all out....

Thanks for reading

----------

